# Need a loan



## sunco

Don't want to get one @ the dealer. Where's a great place to go? I wanta go to the dealer w/ a check in hand. Thanx I'm gettin a toy hauler


----------



## C Nash

Re: Need a loan

Check in the rv financing on the left of your screen.  Might also check Bank Of The West, Good Sam and Etrade.


----------



## sunco

RE: Need a loan

Ok, I saw the stuff on the left but was looking for suggestion of one's used by anyone on the site. Thanx


----------



## Texas_Camper

Re: Need a loan

I've done banking with the local credit union for many years.  They've always done right with me... Whenever I need a loan, I can simply make one phone call and usually get it approved over the phone in 48 hrs.   As far as a big chain, I have no clue, except to say that right now, banks are wanting to make loans.  They are highly competitive.  If you don't have a situation like mine, you may want to try the larger banks.....
C Nash has given you solid advice....


----------



## C Nash

Re: Need a loan

Check them all and go with the best rate.  I have used bank of the west and switched to Etrade when they offered a better rate. No problems with either.


----------



## sunco

RE: Need a loan

Thanx , I wasnt sure what the going rate is. I'm guessing like 8%. Need $20-24K. Waiting till Monday( Crap- their closed - Holiday   ) I'll check w/ the dealer & confirm the specs on the toy hauler to see I'm gettin a good deal. Doing the math its 27% off MSRP.


----------



## Shadow

RE: Need a loan

We went with the dealer and Bank Of The West. They beat my bank and credit union.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Need a loan

We went with Good Sam finacing. Try www.GoodSamRVFinace.  The only advantage to Good Sam is they specialize in RV's.  They were ok to deal with and had the best intertest rate AT THE TIME.  Most of the lenders go by your credit score on what rate of interest you will be quoted.


----------



## hertig

Re: Need a loan

My credit unions were way high.  10% when everyone else was 6 to 7%.  I guess they just don't like RVs.  Also, read the fine print in the loan contract.  Allegedly, credit unions are allowed by law to put all accounts and securities they hold for you on as collateral in addition to the vehicle.  This means they can not only reposess the vehicle, but your accounts as well.

Check out the online companies which specialize in RV loans.  I got a fairly good deal through the dealer; later shopping online found the best I could do was 1/2% less than through the dealer.  The loan actually was through US Bank in St Louis, conveniant since they have branches in the grocery stores here.


----------



## Stormin

Re: Need a loan

http://www.iamfinancing.com/

Ask for Kim    she gets it done!


----------



## sunco

RE: Need a loan

OK Now I'm onto insurance. Foremost wants $700 for a $25,000 unit - No thanx. Where to go?


----------



## sunco

RE: Need a loan

Good sam said 925 & got someone else said 300 for same.


----------



## sunco

RE: Need a loan

bump


----------



## sunco

RE: Need a loan

How do I add picture for my avatar?


----------



## C Nash

Re: Need a loan

Progressive gave us the best price.  Yes, I know or have heard that they donate to some oddball organization but, others probably do to.  :angry:


----------



## hertig

Re: Need a loan

The organization is not 'oddball'.  It is the ACLU, and is dedicated to destroying this country and is having more success than Al Quada is...


----------



## Stormin

RE: Need a loan

John,
I agree. They wont get my business.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Need a loan

Where is the information that they donate to ACLU found or is it just an internet rumor started by another insurance agency.  Don't doubt it but, bet you would be suprised at what others donate to them also.  They sure get a lot of money from somewhere.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Need a loan

They got mine, but at the time I didn't know they were BAD (SPs).  Can't beat their price, so I only hope the insurance companies the rest of you pay your money to helps finance the GOOD guys (traditional warriors).  I will change back when I can find another insurance company that can beat their price or at least match it.  It's kinda like Wal-Mart.  You either love them and save money on their products or try to put them out of business.  There doesn't seem to any middle ground.  I hate the ACLU, but I don't have $50/month to donate to the other insurance companies and that's what Progressive Direct saved me over Good Sam VIP. :dead:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Need a loan

I sure don't care for the ACLU either but like John at the time I renewed, after compairing with GS and several others, they saved me a lot for the same coverage.  Have also had several claims, both wshields, and had no problem at all with their service.


----------



## av8rix2

Re: Need a loan

I have used USAA for almost 30 years for all of my insurance needs.  When I called them to insure the RV, they transferred me to the department that handled RVs.  But that department is really Progressive Insurance.  That is who USAA subs out the RV insurance to.  I called Farmer's for a quote, and they were double that of the quote from Progressive.  Guess who gets my money?


----------



## hertig

Re: Need a loan

It is actually Progressive's (now allegedly ex) chairman and principal stockholder, Peter B. Lewis, who is enamored of the works of the ACLU.  I found out about it from AFA; here is their report:  http://www.afa.net/progressive.asp

Even if Mr. Lewis is no longer the chairman of Progressive, if he still makes a lot of his money from them, I don't like supporting his donations of this organization, but if Progressive saved me a significant amount I admit I'd be tempted.  More so if on a fixed income.  Note that other billionares like George Soros with more money than sense also support the ACLU. 

I trust AFA, but for you skeptics out there, how about ACLU's own web site?  http://www.aclu.org/about/support/13308prs20030115.html


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Need a loan

Hey John, you don't know how much it hurts to pay a company that supports the ACLU.  My question is it company funds or his (Mr. Lewis's) private funds that are going to the ACLU.  Money is money, but I won't hurt as much if it's private funds that he is putting to such ill advised endeavors.  $50/month is $600/year and that's allot of RV'ing.  Rest my case. 
 :approve:  :laugh:


----------



## hertig

Re: Need a loan

I don't know for sure, but I suspect it is his own private money.  However, it is likely that much of his private money comes from (or at least to come from) Progressive.


----------



## Stormin

RE: Need a loan

I ended up going with Missouri Farm Bureau, they were only $50.00 more per year than the cheapest RV Insurance place I checked. It pays to look local also.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Need a loan

Storming is correct in checking with a local agent. My agent is a local independent and shops for the best deal.  Never a problem just a telephone call away.  Course dosen't hurt that I work on his MH   Progressive saved me $375 a year over the rest that I checked.


----------



## sunco

RE: Need a loan

I used ed tobin - they are on the left for insurance. they use National Interstate. Ever heard of them?


----------



## utmtman

RE: Need a loan

Progressive does not pay for you rv if you have an accident in the national parks or forests only if you are on a major thoroughfare.   You might want to check out National Interstate.   They gave me and a lot of other rvers the best quotes for insurance including under bidding progressive by 300 dollars.  http://www.nationalinterstate.com/products/spl/rv/default.asp  Click on any of the links on this page to get a quote, I am going to personally go see one here in my state next time I go to see my kids.  Will change insurance at that time I am sure.


----------



## utmtman

Re: Need a loan

PS I need a loan if anyone wants to donate.  LOL  We cant afford to hit the road till we pay some bills off and that may take another year.   So ifn your rich and like to have a good tax write of let me know.   LOL


----------



## C Nash

Re: Need a loan

Nothing in my contract says that they will not pay if I have an accident in the National parks or forests. Will ck with the above link to see if they can beat progressive for the same coverage we now have.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Need a loan

Lee, did you see where the guy posted on ebay for 5 dollar donations to help pay off his MH   Was going to watch and see how long ebay would allowed it to be posted but forgot.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Need a loan

Hey Chelse, let us know if National Interstate can beat Progressive on your rig.  It may be a State-by-State or type of vehicles/RV's deal.


----------



## utmtman

Re: Need a loan

Hey Nash, I did see that.  Never have gone back to check it out though.  Strange there have been people who have done web pages strictly to get money cuz they want out of debt or some other dumb reason and people have actually donated to them.  They had one girl on the news or today show or something like that a couple years ago who did a page and needed money for college and they sent her thousands of dollars.  Blew my mind.
By the way, I did some calling around and also internet pricing for insurance a month or two ago.  My allstate I presently have is 1260 a year for insurance, National interstate quote me 943 and 926.  I got two bids from two different companies that advertise on the net before I found out they were both from NI.  Progressive quote me 1650 and my daughter who owns her own insurance company could only get me around 1300 a year.  And she is an independent.  The two companies that used NI were recommended to me by others in the RV forums a month or so ago.


----------

